# First trip abroad to France - HELP!!!!!!



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi

We are planning our first trip to France in July for a week in our newly bought MH, we dont want to do much on the first trip, just touch our toes into the new experience!!
We have the ferry booked for the 12pm crossing Dover to Dunkirk, but haven't booked any sites in France as yet - we have joined the Caravan club as we are sooo new to this!! 

Can anyone give us some tips of what to do or where to go or info on anything that we need to know, I have printed off what is available on the MHF site but any other hands on experience would be a great help!!

Thanks

:? :roll: 

Loobyloo


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Looby loo
Firstly dont worry. Its not as bad as you thing

A good first rip would just be down the normandy coast as fat as Mont st michelle.

Althopugh people stop on campsites as they need facilities, if you dont Aires (proper name aire de service) are my (any many others favourite) there are dedicated places for motorhomes in france usually near either a town, beach or village where you can stay overnight. some are free or just a few euros.

Theres plenty of time. We go in june for our 10th trip. Dont take main hol in UK any more - much more easy in france.

Look at the france touring section and you will probally fing loads of answers to any questions but you can also ask specific ones and loads of people will answer. But be specific in your info such as duration of hol. etc

Phill


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

You might want to identify a place to stop for your first night. If you are crossing at 12 mid day you will get to Dunkirk at about 3 o'clock local time.

You might want to stock up and then stay overnight at the Cite Europe in their camping car area or in the aire on the docks. 

If that is not to your taste then there are sites at Gandspeck or Guines although they may be a bit full.

Lots of other advice will be along in a minute I am sure.

Enjoy yourselves


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi again
yes a short drive down the a16 towards calias brings you to a lovely aire at gravellines. No water or place to emtpy the loo but bins for waste 5 mins walk to town and alongside the river so you can watch the boats come in at high tide as its a fishing port.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

The first thing to remember is to drive on the other side of the road.

Just head out of the cities and you will come across acampsite because there are thousands, its as as simple as that, then you can start looking for aries and other things once you get the gist of it.



norm


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi loobyloo. You have a PM. :wink:


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

We did our first trip last August so can empathise, main thing is don't worry, it really is very very easy! The report of our trip is here.

Given your crossing times and where you have come from I'd probably head straight to Gravelines and park there, plenty of time to wander around, hit the supermarket and walk the Ramparts, as well as being a well known stopover it's a nice place.

Thereafter it really depends what you like to do and see, how much you want to drive and what areas you would like to visit. You really don't have to travel far and with only a week available I personally wouldn't...

have fun


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks alot for the information being given, we are staying at Folkestone the night before although have a fair way to travel that day so I dont suppose we will go far once in France for the first night!!
I'm making notes!!

thanks


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Head down to Le Crotoy or St Valery-sur-Somme . . both have very large 'Aires' at around 6 or 8 euro & both have loverly villages by the sea [my choice is Le Croyoy]


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Have a look at the MHF campsite database and pick 3 or 4 likely sites/aires within an hours drive of Calais/Dunkerque - don't just choose one and put yourself under stress if you can't find it or don't like it.

Relax and just spend the week gettiing used to mh life in France, the campsites, the aires, the roads etc so that when you go back next time, and you will, you can be more adventurous.

You will enjoy.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would not worry about booking campsites as there are so many even in July you should not have much problem.
We use the aire system, however in the past we have used Municipal camp sites, these are run by the local council and are always reasonably priced and near or in to the town. We prefer the ones that are by a river, however quite a few can be near to a sports complex or both.
Prices are usually around the 9e to 13e, maybe up to 15 e maximum.
Enjoy and just go for it! 

edit
There is a good free aire at Gravelines which is just down the road from Dunkerque


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I endorse all the above. It really is much easier than you think. Even driving on the 'wrong' side is a doddle (I didn't think it would be but it is). Going to Dunkirk is a good choice as it's not as big as Calais. You'll have a great time and want to do more.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The aire at Gravelines



















Also Le Croytoy that has been mentioned


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Same place but on a nicer day - with flowers!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi loobyloo,
Everyone disembarks the ferry and dashes off.
Why not park up and walk around Dunqurque for an hour or so.
Alternatively travel down to the aire at Gravelines and have a nice walk round the old town itself.
I am a good one to give this advice as we normaly arrive at Gravelines after midnight.
If the aire is full I pull up onto the grass. Never had a problem.
There are two plies of rocks on the water side of the oad and this is reserved for the boat owners.
A nice place to stay.
Then as sugested earlier follow the coast towards Normandy.
We never book anywhere in advance . w watch the weather forcast and aim to where the sun is.

Once over the water you will soon get into it.


Dave p
EDIT
Sat nav coords. n50.98557 e2.01222521 taken from google maps for Gravelines.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

Make you sure are legally correct for your trip and have the relevant breakdown insurance, warning triangle and so on. See www.theaa.com for details of what you must carry.

Also, take your paperwork, log book, insurance, etc and take photocopies too.

Russell


----------

